# Foundling - injured



## Annette MacKay (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Pigeon Lovers

I was delighted to find this site! So glad there is a place to turn to for help.

Well, we found our pigeon early this afternoon while at our homeschool parkday. Our kids defended it from some less thoughtful kids who were delighting in chasing it around. They saw that the pigeon was missing a fair bit of wing and could not fly.

I retrieved a large rubbermaid and a fleece jacket from the van. Several kids and a few adults helped us corner and catch it. It was quite good at dodging us but in the end we prevailed.

We are now at home. I've done a little web research and have taken the first steps to care for our little friend. Laid newsprint in the bottom of the rubbermaid, water in a shallow heavy dish, smaller dish full of wild bird seed.

He has been eating and drinking, he has taken a few attempts at getting out. Except for his missing wing he looks robust and healthy. His fethers are sleek and unruffled.

Now to his wing. I have not had a really close look at it yet, but it does seem like an amputation. There is a ragged tear/edge about 1 1/2 inches long with dried blood. It is not actively bleeding, nor does it even look moist. The blood does seem fresh however as it is not yet dark and scabby looking.

My initial observation and amateur opinion concludes that the likelyhood of this bird flying again is slim.

My neighbour has an unused (nice) rabbit hutch that we will attempt to borrow while we do our best to rehab this one.

Anything else I should be doing?

Annette
Lodi,CA


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Annette,

thank you so much for helping this poor guy. You did great so far.
Pigeon seed, water and I woul also get him some grit. Helps them in digesting the seeds and is also a good source of calcium.

I am not clear about the wing, is it completely missing, or just injured? From your desciption seems like a days old injury. Can you see any open wounds?
If you could post a pic that would be great.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Annette and Welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for rescuing this needy bird.

It is good that you caught him as he would no doubt become the victim of predator attack.

Is there any blood loss now? Any swelling? Is the amputation near the body or just a part of the wing?

Here are some resources for seeking help if you would like some.

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/


----------



## Annette MacKay (Nov 16, 2005)

*More info*

Hi Treesa and Reti

Thanks for your questions.

I don't have enough light now to focus the camera and get a good pic. However, my son and I just investigated farther.

We picked him up snuggled in a tea towel and teased out the injured wing. He is in better shape than I at first thought.  

He has simply had all his flight feathers pulled out along the back tip of his wing. Though bloody, the wing seams intact, no swelling that I notice. He is a full size bird, the wing tip looks much like a grocery store chicken wing.There are some ragged quill tips left at the tip of the wing but none along the back edge for about 1 inch. 

So....does that mean he'll just need some time to grow new flight feathers?

Annette


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Annette,

Thank you for your care and concern over this bird.

The bird will grow new feathers where all the feathers have been pulled out. They will not re-grow until he moults on the feathers where there are still some quills.

You can wash gently and use an antibiotic ointment on the sore tips. I recommend that you find someone, (an avian vet or rehabber) to pull the rest of the torn feathers where the quills are left, so all his wing feathers will re-grow nicely. Do this when it is all healed.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Anette, 


Wow, an unusual injury...!

Thank you for helping him !

This Wing might also be sprained or strained badly, from whatever pulled out all those Feathers, or whatever the conflict or attack was.

He may also have puncture wounds possibly from a Dog's or Cat's eye-teeth or claws...

These often occur along their sides under their wings, on their backs near their tails, or could be anywhere.

Could be punctures in the injured Wing itself also.

Anyway, it does sound as if some preditor almost got him, or did get him but that he got away somehow. If any punctures have occured, and these can be hard to find sometimes when we inspect them, these can be sites of bacteria beginning to infect his system, and usually the recourse is to start the Bird on some antibiotics to help them fight off the infection.

Too, of course, good Birdseed and (maybe 'Granite' type) Grit...a warm cage protected from drafts to get well in...would be good for him...

As will being free from anxieties of having any other animals or children approaching him.

The Bird may also have been margainally healthy or compromised from some illness or problem in order for a preditor to have gotten ahold of him in the first place, so, if poissible, a visit to an experienced Avian Vet or rehabber for an examination and a fecal analysis would be a very good thing if you have a way to do it.

Fecals can be sent to 'Foys' (20 bucks and sent next day or two day air but call them first to let them know) and they are happy to talk with you before and after the analysis if no friendly Bird-Vets are near...

Good luck!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Annette MacKay (Nov 16, 2005)

*Pics and and update of our one winged pigeon*

Hi Everyone

I finally got a home more suited to our pigeon. Our neighbour has graciously loaned us an unused rabbit hutch. I hosed it all out, cleaned it up some and let it dry in the sun.

Now that he is in there it is way easier to get a good pic. I've posted two, one of his good side and one of his wingless side.

He's pretty fiesty. He made many attempts to jump out of the rubbermaid we had him in for the first few days. And today when I transfered him to the rabbit hutch he was quite agitated and spent a lot of time trying to find a way out. He flew (as best he could with only one wing) up and into the wire sides a few times, hanging on with his claws. 

As much as it clearly chagrins him to be stuck in there, it pleases me to see him so energetic. Clearly he is not ill nor battling an infection. He is eating and drinking regularily and pooping lots. So all systems seem to be working.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Annette,

Very good to hear...

However, depending on how long ago the injury-predation episode was, he may well be seemingly energetic with respect to testing his confinement, without that per-se being a barometer of his having an infection or not, but overall, your description does sound positive, and keeping an eye on him for any 'fluffy' or withdrawn behaviours would be wise.

Now, does he seem to be trying to use the injured wing as 'if' it still had feathers? when he is active and so on?

Or, does it seem to be compromoised in function/mobility...?

Pooping lots is good of course...!

Is his cage indoors then? Free from drafts or winds or the elements? Or...?

You can drape the sides of it with cloth or a sheet, to encourage him not to climb or pace those covered sides...as well as to exclude drafts...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Annette MacKay (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Phil


I'll keep a close eye on him for changes in behavior.

Yes he is regularily using his injured wing as if it had feathers. He doesn't favour it at all.

Is his cage indoors then? Free from drafts or winds or the elements? Or...?

I've got it outside under a covered deck close the the house. Do they really need to be kept so warm? They are wild birds after all and quite used to the elements. I'm going to cover it with towels tonight - mostly so he can't see the cats that roam around but it will keep some heat in. 

We are in the central valley of California. Our days are still in the mid 70's and our nights are cooling to low 40's.

Thanks for your questions and advice

I don't think those pics I posted came through - too big. I'll edit them tomorrow and try again. For now, it's off to dinner at friends.
Annette


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Annette, 


Yes, it is best for a convelescent Bird to have the option of being warm. it saves them energy for one thing, to use for healing, growing new tissue or Feathers, which otherwise is spent in generating heat in themselves...the less heat they need to be generating, the more energy-resources in effect are available for other needs.

Too, it is kindest to them and best for their moralle if any Cats, Dogs, Rats, children or other animals are not looking at them, trying to get in at them, or able to get near them. Birds, Pigeons, can and will in fact injure themselves in a cage in panic or in futile attempts to flee such meddlers and to them, such instinctive and earnest threats.

Bear in mind, this Bied would die if you had not rescued it, and, having been wild does not mean it does not have medical or psychological needs, or, that there are not conditions which will favor or detract from his healing and getting over his incident/trauma/injurys.

In the wild and 'whole' he would never be on the ground at night, nor in a cage ever, and would be well insulated with his full featherings, and would flee any suggestion of children or Cats or Dogs.

So, the more protected, private, optionally warm ( such as a heating pad in one area of his cage so he can be on it or off of it at his own choosing)..protected from drafts, away from any commotions, and safe from intrusions or attentions of the curious...would be best...

Direct 'outside' Sunshine by day, if possible, will be very good for him, so long as it also can mean no Cats are trying to get him through the cage wire...

The ideal cage in my view, for the convelescent 'Wild' Pigeon, is one 'just' large enough for them to turn around in, and no more. The more room they may have for hurling themselves against the sides in panic or exhasperation or in wishing to flee, the worse for them...so...maybe consider to place a medium size cardboard Box in there, in it's side, to break up some of the room...even if the side is open for him to enter if he wants to...

And line the bottom of the cage entire with some Towells, covering the Heating Pad with one Towell layer, this will also work so that no drafts come up through the bottom, as well as for you to be able to see the poops well to monitor their appearance.

Low 40s can be serious trouble for a compromised Bird...or at any rate will impede the progress of one getting over injury or illness or trauma...

Some quiet place indoors would be best, and a few days a week of mid-day outdoor direct Sunshine would be ideal.

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Annette,

Thank you for your continued care of this pigeon.

While pigeons are exposed to elements, they do find shelter from the cold, drafts and predators.

As Phil stated, a bird who's immune system is already compromised needs more warmth then a healthy pigeon.

If you must keep the bird outdoors, please make sure the rabbit hutch can be accomodated to keep drafts of wind out, rain, and epecially cats & other predators. The bottom of the cage should be solid, plywood or other. 

Pigeons can sucumb easily to dampness, wetnes, and drafts of air, especially ones that have health issues.


----------



## Annette MacKay (Nov 16, 2005)

Good morning Treesa and Phil

Phil, you've got me a little sppoked. Florence Nightingale, I am not. BUt I think given my resources that I am doing good by this little guy. He just doens't seem like a stressed bird. As I said, quite fiesty.

The rabbit hutch he is in is protected from the elements. Out of the wind and rain (what rain? We're in California's central valley remember, it's not rainy yet.) And where I can monitor him from here (computer). 

The back and top of the hutch is solid, the bottom is small gauge grating with a metal catch pan a few inches below is. I've got the front and far side draped with thick carpets and towels and the near side draped but with the bottom five inches clear for daytime light and so he can see out. Keeping the hutch draped seems to keep him calm and stops him from trying to get out. 

I had undraped the hutch this morning and he did hurt (the defeathered wing) himself fluttering around. I feel really bad. Should have known better. I wrapped him in a towel and snuggled him gently for 15 minutes. The bleeding stopped and I've redraped the hutch. I will leave it draped. I'm learning.

He seems to prefer mixed birdseed to the cracked corn that several sites suggested. Anything else I could feed him for variety?

Annette

I see him grooming himself now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Annette,

Thanks for all your supportive care of this pigeon.

Pigeons actually need whole corn, and not the cracked corn. We recommend a good seed mix, pigeon mix, with legumes, grains and seeds. A snack of raw unsalted peanuts once in a while is fine.

Here is a site that shows a great pigeon seed mix, just to compare.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Annette...!


If you can loace a decent Feed store in your area, they may sell some kind of 'Pigeon Mix' which will contain whole Grains and whole dried Peas and so on, and this would be a good choice for him. Too, get some Grit, which they will sell also, and let him have a little bowl of Grit next to his bowl of Seeds.

Still set up a heating pad if you can for him in his Hutch-Cage, and maybe add that cardboard box on it's side so he can not get so much of a running start for hurling...or even take some cardboard and block off some of the extra room in the cage's length.

The draping of the outside of course is very good for several reasons, but he will benifit from direct Sunshine, so, see if you can undrape some of it for a while each day for the Sun to shine on him directly.

Make sure to scrub his Water dish and replenish at least every other day, do not just add water to it, but scrub it out well.

For his drinking Water, you can mix one tablespoon of raw Apple Cider Vinegar to a Gallon of Water, and use that for his drinking Water. This will be good for him and helps combat a wide range of bacteria and molds and so on.

...does this Bird have frosty 'white' fleshy-parts where his Beak meets his forehead?

Are there any non-feathered parts on his front? Like a little patch in the middle where you can see his skin there?

Anyway, these can indicate a not yet adult Pigeon who was newly on his own...

Likely our weather now is similar, I am in Las Vegas, Nevada...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Annette MacKay (Nov 16, 2005)

*The Foundling*

Hi Phil

>If you can loace a decent Feed store in your area, they may sell some kind of 'Pigeon Mix' which will contain whole Grains and whole dried Peas and so on, and this would be a good choice for him. Too, get some Grit, which they will sell also, and let him have a little bowl of Grit next to his bowl of Seeds.

Got grit. He's used it a few times. Just found out I have a resource close to home. Neighbour has four pigeons they've had for a few years. She has just given me some pigeon feed - the pellet type. That will do for now, I'll get a grain and legume mix in the next few days.

>Still set up a heating pad if you can for him in his Hutch-Cage, and maybe add that cardboard box on it's side so he can not get so much of a running start for hurling...or even take some cardboard and block off some of the extra room in the cage's length.

Will do, though seems the draping is really doing the trick. Hurling - that's good word for it. 

>The draping of the outside of course is very good for several reasons, but he will benifit from direct Sunshine, so, see if you can undrape some of it for a while each day for the Sun to shine on him directly.

This is somewhat difficult to achieve easily. The hutch is too big to move without a struggle and this part of the house is in all day shade. Bright, but shaded none the less.

I've got a couple of heating bars coming for him, these are an 18 inch tube of low gentle heat. I'll wrap them in towelling to diffuse it a bit. These should do the job nicely of providing nighttime heat. Conveniently, there is an outdoor socket right beside his hutch.

>Make sure to scrub his Water dish and replenish at least every other day, do not just add water to it, but scrub it out well.

Yup, do that.

>For his drinking Water, you can mix one tablespoon of raw Apple Cider Vinegar to a Gallon of Water, and use that for his drinking Water. This will be good for him and helps combat a wide range of bacteria and molds and so on.

Excellent suggestion. I imagine a 1/2 teaspoon of colliodal silver in his water would do the trick too. Though apple cider vinigar is way cheaper.


...does this Bird have frosty 'white' fleshy-parts where his Beak meets his forehead?

Yes he does! So that means he's a kid eh? What age then? He certainly seems full size. But young would explain why he couldn't/didn't successfully dodge his predator. I was taking a close look at him with youth in mind and I noticed that his legs and feet look fresh, not gnarly and old. They are smooth and a nice rich reddish colour. His nails are long and pointy.

>Are there any non-feathered parts on his front? Like a little patch in the middle where you can see his skin there?

No, fully feathered. His breast is nice and full and smooth.

I'll attempt to send a pic - I resized them. I'll send only one at a time.

Annette


----------



## Annette MacKay (Nov 16, 2005)

*His good side*

Here's his good side


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is very handsome and well fed.
The feathers should grow back within a few months.
Well done

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Annette,


Indeed he is quite filled out looking and handsome!

Frosty white Wattles are a sign of being an Adult...

So, this definitely looks like an Adult Pigeon.

If you were to put a light colored or white Towell on top of the wire, it will be more comfortable for him, and also allow you to keep an eye on the poops more easily, to note if they become watery or 'off' in some way.

Best wishes to you both...!

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Annette MacKay (Nov 16, 2005)

*towel*

Thanks Phil

I've just put a towel in part of the hutch. Clearly he likes it. I saw him snuggling down in the grit dish, bad idea I figured as I'd used a marble wine bottle saucer. That's going to be mighty cold at night. I moved the grit dish to the far side and layed a doubled towel in it's place. And there he now sits.

I'm finding that the more time I spend observing him the more I learn about what he needs.

Thanks for all your help everyone. I think we've got the basics in place now. Now we let nature do the healing work while we keep him fed, watered, warm and safe. Unless something goes awry, I guess we're done for now.

I will post periodic progress reports to let you know how he's coming along - like when we see new feathers coming in. That will be an exciting day.

If not in this forum, what forum should I post those updates in?

Thanks again

Annette


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Annette,

Thanks for coming to the aid of this pigeon in need and continuing to provide 
a spot he/she can call its own while recuperating. Hopefully the pigeon will become accustomed to his current arrangements and get in the groove w/it.
Some will take longer than others. If the feathers are completely out and not broken off it would take about 6 weeks to grow some new ones. He/she is a pretty one and looks well fed. It is true that some will suggest cracked corn but the whole corn is better for them. 

I don't mean to burden you with considerations, but I'll tell you that once in my backyard I placed a catch and release trap to try and catch a feral cat that was howling about 5 times a night for my spayed female indoor cats. What I ended up with was a badger, this only about twenty blocks from downtown center. I also have resident possum and raccoon. So I worry a bit about nocturnal animals that would be able to tear thru the wire of the hutch. I'm sure you know your area and what you have or don't so you be the judge.

One consideration, when the bird seems to be ready to release, is there a place indoors where you could allow it to free fly to rebuild its flight muscles?
And in general to make sure that the pij is really ready to be on its own. Maybe a bird proofed bathroom or spare room?

Thanks again for all of the time and care that you have put into helping this 
compromised bird,

fp


----------



## Annette MacKay (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi fp

> I'm sure you know your area and what you have or don't so you be the judge.

In 3 years in this house the worst I've encountered besides cats (that sh*t in my garden) is the neighbours rabbits that eat anything I attempt to plant in my front yard. That the rabbits are still alive and thriving indicates that we don't have much else more feral than that - I have moments of wishing that there was ;-)

>One consideration, when the bird seems to be ready to release, is there a place indoors where you could allow it to free fly to rebuild its flight muscles?
And in general to make sure that the pij is really ready to be on its own. Maybe a bird proofed bathroom or spare room?

Not at the moment, but lets cross that bridge when we come to it.

>Thanks again for all of the time and care that you have put into helping this 
compromised bird,

It just seemed like the right thing to do. And at the moment we have the time and resources to do it. Come the end of March we are into travel time again, so hopefully he'll be fully recuped and released. And if not? Well, we'll jump that hurdle then too.

Annette


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Annette,

Sounds like you have it under control! Lucky pij to have your help  .

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Annette,*

Your barred Checker's 'bad' wing looks JUST like my Mr. Squeaks' bad side! Unfortunately, Squeaks will not be able to grow back his feathers and will never be able to fly. 

I sure wish your rescued one the BEST. You're doing a great job!


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*puffy*

I had rescued my bird about 3 years ago! He to also had a messed up wing! I was able to get the bleading to stop! About 1 inch of his wing was missing. 2 months later he was able to fly perfectly even with part of his BONE was missing! Now...where ever i go outside or inside, he HAS to follow me around! He is really cool, when i pet him, he starts to coo at me Than when I stop pettting him, he starts clucking at me because i stopped! lol He's the best bird. However, i have been wanting to get him a female friend, because when im at school, he is lonly  I tried to get the chickens to like him, but they dont! They puff up their feathers and try to run after them to attack him Its sad...because all HE does, is turn around in circles and start clucking at the hens and rooster! He wont like the cat, all he does to him...is atack him by pecking him...and hitting him with his wing. ALL the cat does, is ACCEPT it lol its sad to watch the cat though. Just letting puffy do that! When I tell him to go to his room, he flys up to my door, and waits for me even if i take an hour....just waiting for me to open it, so he can fly up to his cage! He is spoiled! The cage i made is like a 5 star hotel for pigeons  I turned my old closet into a 4 story cage...and im going to add onto it a little bit more to! I love him a lot, even my mom and sister love him a lot, they think hes really cool. My mom def. likes him, whenever she gets home, the dog runs at her all happy when she pulls into the driveway, and then the pigeon flys at her and lands on the top of her car! Its funny.


----------



## Annette MacKay (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for posting the story of Puffy. What fun..

I have a few lovely things to report about our injured foundling. 
First and most exciting I see new feathers coming in along the back of his wing. How very cool! We are doing the happy dance for him.

Second he's learning to relax. We were just playing a little game with feed. Seems he prefers the cracked corn and other seed to the pigeon pellets. I was picking up the scattered bits and putting them on edge of the wood where he could reach through the wire to retrieve it. He took every morsel I rescued for him. Even taking the seeds out of my fingers.

Third, the boys have named him Sam.

And now a question.

Do I feed him on a schedule or do I just keep his dish full and let him regulate himself?

Thanks

Annette


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update on Sam.

I'm glad to hear his feathers are growing.

Nutrition wise, it is best to feed him a little over a tablespoon a couple of times a day. Make sure he eats everything, before you feed him anymore.

That way he eats the whole mix, instead of him picking out what he likes. The variety will give him the balanced diet he needs.


----------



## Annette MacKay (Nov 16, 2005)

I typed Sam didn't I? That's the second time I've made that slip. His name is Tom, not Sam. Oops. 

Thanks for the tip on feeding. He certainly does pick out his favourite bits.

Tomorrow he gets his first opportunity for a bath. It should be sunny and warm. I will use my garden cart to wheel his hutch out into the sun and give him a big pan of warm water to play in. Then he'll have lots of time to dry off and warm up before sunset.

Annette


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Annette,

I am just recently beginning to experiment with Greens and their likes for my convelescent ferl housemates.

So far, everyone loves the dry ragged matted sea Weed which I tear into little Beak friendly shreds with my fingers...

Tonight I tried offering a bunch of fresh ccilantro leaves which I also shredded in my fingers somewhat...

Tomorrow I will obtain an Kale, likely a so called 'Ornamental Kale' at a Nursery...and see how they like that...

Moral of the Story, your Bird eill likely appreciate similar things, and, they are good for Pigeons of course, who when wild, seek out various plants and weeds and so on to graze on, but in our homes or caretaking, tend to miss out on these kinds of items.

Too, if you moisten your (his ) Seeds very lightly with some fresh Olive Oil, you may then have any number of powdered things stick to the Seeds.

Mine all seem to like powdered Garlic, Brewer's Yeast, and likely unbeknownst to them, the odd sprinkle of pro-biotics and Vitamine-Mineral suppliments.

While we all naturally think of these Birds as Seed eaters, and of course they are, in their wild state they will of course seek out many things we have little way of knowing about unless we see them do it.

Also, some sort of Grit will be nice for your Bird, if you do not already have that happenning...

Best wishes..

Happy Bath and Sunshine Day...!

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

